# Freeride binding choice



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for some reviews on a few freeride-esque bindings.

*Union Charger*
These remind me a lot of the old C02s or similar bindings. My hope is that they are stiff ultra responsive bindings. However, I can't find any reviews on them.

*Now IPO*
Obviously with Jones and Walsh riding these they gained some credibility. Especially coming from Jones. However, I'm not sure I can buy into the new tech. 

*Burton Genesis*
These seem to have won a lot of awards this year. However, I've seen conflicting statements in regards to their response level. Some say they are super soft and buttery and ollies are harder. Others say they are awesome and provide a simliar skate-like feel to the Now IPO.

*Burton Diode*
These are only on the list because it is the stiffest binding burton makes. However, I've heard lots of durability problems.

*Flux DMCC*
I've heard only good things about the DMCC but I personally know not a soul who rides Flux.

Any other options or opinions?

Thanks!
~ BP


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I like flux over burton and union, and I have no idea about now. I also don't have experience with any of those models, so this is based off my experiences with other models from those companies


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Union- I'd skip them unless you can try you're boots in them first.
Diodes- Seemed to have some highback issues last season so you may have some downtime. Burton does have great service though.
Genesis- Not sure these fit what you're looking for the highback is supposed to be on the softer side.
Now- no clue, but you may want to wait a year on new tech.
DMCC- similar to the Diodes, some highback issues, no canting.

You could also look at the SF45s from Flux and Rome Targas both great durable bindings. The Targas have canting the flux don't. Others include Ride el hefe and salomon chief/caliber.

Personally I was looking for a stiff aggressive binding this season and went with the Raiden Machine. I ended up getting these because they're a little different than what everyone has and the air bag dampening system.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

bseracka said:


> Union- I'd skip them unless you can try you're boots in them first.
> Diodes- Seemed to have some highback issues last season so you may have some downtime. Burton does have great service though.
> Genesis- Not sure these fit what you're looking for the highback is supposed to be on the softer side.
> Now- no clue, but you may want to wait a year on new tech.
> ...



Thanks for the awesome feedback! 

I was hoping the genesis would be stiffer ala burton's scale but you confirm what i've been reading in a lot of the reviews. 

As far as returning items. I don't mind. Backcountry, evo, and rei are all great about it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up a couple year old pair of Burton C60s for freeride. Stiff as F$%^!!! If you can go with a large there are some brand new 2010's available in white. I needed medium so no good for me...

Burton C60 Snowboard Bindings - Men's - Free Shipping on Burton orders over $49 at Moosejaw


----------



## tygrannas (Sep 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I picked up a couple year old pair of Burton C60s for freeride. Stiff as F$%^!!! If you can go with a large there are some brand new 2010's available in white. I needed medium so no good for me...
> 
> Burton C60 Snowboard Bindings - Men's - Free Shipping on Burton orders over $49 at Moosejaw


Ive been riding C60s for a couple of years now on my freeride board. If your looking for a really stiff and responsive binding like the Diodes but are worried about the durability I would suggest you check these out, they were the predecessor to the diode. You wont have the newest tech but its still a very solid binding and it would probably be alot cheaper than this years line up.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

my vote for FLUX.
i use Ride CAD but i doubt you can find it anywhere.


----------

